# Todd's Fork conditions



## idratherbefishin (Jul 2, 2011)

Anyone have any reports on conditions for the creek? Supposed to fish it this weekend. Just wondering how it looks right now.


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

high and muddy yesterday. we had a pretty good storm put about 2" of rain on the ground between wilmington and blan.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

Yep drove by today I was going to fish it and it was not fish able. Up muddy and raging!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

really? Really?


----------



## idratherbefishin (Jul 2, 2011)

Senger,
Tell me they are all wrong! Hoping it clears up before Saturday !!


----------



## idratherbefishin (Jul 2, 2011)

Any new updates?


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

I will be by there this evening if I forget to post conditions shoot me a message I will let you know how it looks.


----------



## idratherbefishin (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks!!

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ddrama300 (May 30, 2004)

Let me Know how todd's fork lookin if you go up this evening me and a buddy was thing about going tomorrow,thanks


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

Its down some but still muddy. 

Sent from my SCH-I200 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## idratherbefishin (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks buzzing byrd!!!

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## idratherbefishin (Jul 2, 2011)

Creek was up a bit and a little stained but we caught several nice smallies!

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ddrama300 (May 30, 2004)

what were they hitting on?


----------



## idratherbefishin (Jul 2, 2011)

Green tube 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ddrama300 (May 30, 2004)

thanks going up this weekend,gonna see if I have any luck!!


----------



## idratherbefishin (Jul 2, 2011)

Should be looking awesome by now!!

Sent from my VS840 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ddrama300 (May 30, 2004)

I'll let you know how we do


----------



## ddrama300 (May 30, 2004)

went up saturday caught some smallmouth's and a bunch of rock bass and a few catfish pretty good day fishing


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

You guys would probably be best using pm's. That is a pretty small creek for the 600 views this thread has gotten. Beware of the lurkers my friends.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

imalt said:


> You guys would probably be best using pm's. That is a pretty small creek for the 600 views this thread has gotten. Beware of the lurkers my friends.


It's a brave, new world. Here's a little story to help put things in perspective.

My young cousin, in his early teens, started to show an interest in fishing. He was hitting all the local retention ponds, golf course ponds and creeks. 
I decided to take him under my wing.

I took him to one of my favorite spots. I always caught fish here and some knew about it, some didn't. I told young cousin, "If I take you here, you cannot tell anyone." Next spring that spot became ruined complete with rope swings, underwear hanging from the tree limbs, liver containers, skinny dipping . . . It became the local high schools' favorite debauchery locale.

How do I know my cousin's loose lips were responsible? The first sign of trouble came early that March. I was coming down to fish the very spot we had fished last fall. As I hit the head of the trail through the tree line, I could hear conversation. When I got to the edge, there they all were. One of the boys was buck naked. He had just got done swimming in the 40 degree water on a dare. My cousin was there along with his group of high school buddies. That spring and summer I experienced the decline of my favorite spot as the word spread and local teens completely trashed the spot. All the result of word-of-mouth.

I gave my cousin another chance. He did the same thing to another secluded, secret spot. This time it became the local swimming hole and drinking spot. Almost ten years later a spot that was pristine with no sign of human interference, is littered with bottles and everything else. They even pulled a productive brush pile out and onto the bank. 

Never underestimate word-of-mouth; In this case, the internet only intensifies this effect exponentially. It's easy enough to get stream quality information here: http://waterwatch.usgs.gov/?m=real&r=oh&w=map. If your stream does not appear on this page, pick one close by. Nearby streams will give you an indication of flow conditions for your target stream. 

For the relatively new members who started this thread and kept it going, and the senior member who answered it, watch what happens with the increased pressure this thread will cause. As a poster, you have a responsibility. Senior members also have an informative responsibility. Thank you IMalt. Posting, "I caught fish at X locale," will certainly have unintended consequences. That's just the way it is. Even more so these days. 

Best let this one die, right now. 

Regards,

~TH


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

For the relatively new members who started this thread and kept it going, and the senior member who answered it, watch what happens with the increased pressure this thread will cause. As a poster, you have a responsibility. Senior members also have an informative responsibility. Thank you IMalt. Posting, "I caught fish at X locale," will certainly have unintended consequences. That's just the way it is. Even more so these days. Quote from TH.



TH,what do you expect to happen?



Roscoe


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Roscoe said:


> For the relatively new members who started this thread and kept it going, and the senior member who answered it, watch what happens with the increased pressure this thread will cause. As a poster, you have a responsibility. Senior members also have an informative responsibility. Thank you IMalt. Posting, "I caught fish at X locale," will certainly have unintended consequences. That's just the way it is. Even more so these days. Quote from TH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please read the other six paragraphs before my concluding paragraph. Sorry about the tone. My family has fished Todd's for generations. I've never seen any posts about it the entire time I have been a member. It's a very small body of water that can't handle any additional pressure. All the development in that area and the associated runoff alone has caused it to decline.

It just makes me nervous. I wouldn't mind if this thread went away. No offense to anyone.

Please don't respond.


----------



## idratherbefishin (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm sorry but if we don't use this site to gather information, what's the purpose? I used to live where I could fish that creek a lot more often, I don't now so I was just hoping to get a read on conditions before we made the drive. I never gave an access point or numbers of fish caught. People still have to do leg work based on the information given. That creek is over 15 miles of fish able water. If I had said, "I went right here and caught exactly X amount of fish", I could see your point. I understand you wanting to protect water but...this post didn't really blow the roof off anything. In the case of the USGS site, I didn't feel I was getting adequate information...I use that site all the time to get a read on creeks and rivers. 

I never post pictures with ample background in them and I am careful about giving details about what locations on a creek or river if we had a good day. 

I'm not saying that word of mouth can't ruin a hole, but it's getting to the point on this site that whenever ANYONE mentions a body of water by name, they are accused of ruining the entire body of water for all fishing ever again.

I joined this site because I thought it was a good place to learn AND tell others about what they were biting on, conditions, and YES even the body of water.

The other day I posted about fishing Deer Creek here in central Ohio and used the term above the lake...there are MILES of fishing above the lake and much of it is public access. I don't feel that water is threatened one little bit by that post. Maybe others do, but I just don't see it.


----------

